

Twitter is buggy - datalist

It seems changes made to Twitter today introduced a few glitches for (possibly low-follower) accounts.<p>Example, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sitemeer, none of the followers&#x2F;following links are shown, hovering over the account link also shows 0 followers as well as 0 followees.
======
MalcolmDiggs
That happened to me two days ago. The weirdness went away after about 12
hours. I assume they're doing some kind of slow/rolling upgrades a few servers
at a time.

------
brandonlipman
I was just experiencing the same issues. Some accounts are not even showing
the normal headers followers, following, favorites, tweets and replies.

------
datalist
Anybody got similar experience with other accounts?

~~~
davidpelayo
I got exactly the same experience just a few seconds ago (@ddpelayo here)

~~~
jsegura
I cannot reproduce it now.

~~~
datalist
You mean for you these accounts shows the correct values?

